# SCRAPIES TAGs



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello, so I have not been able to get a hold of the number for ordering SCRAPIES tags for my goats and I’ve tried several times an automated message comes on saying to call a different number to order them and the number it refers me to is no longer working?! Has anyone else had any issues? I need a flock ID too not just SCRAPIES tags and I know I have to have a flock ID to get scrapies tags and I have to register my animals for fair soon and need them


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I got mine from Permier 1 Supplies.


----------



## Jordan Hollingshead (Dec 4, 2019)

KST Goat Farm said:


> I got mine from Permier 1 Supplies.


I updated my post, I need a flock ID first right?


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Jordan Hollingshead said:


> I updated my post, I need a flock ID first right?


Yes. I had to have a guy come out and tag mine before I sold them because I did not have the tags yet. But you could probably get an ID without someone coming to your house.


----------

